# My backyard , Seashore Paspalum, is suffering from weeds ( Dallisgrass like crabgrass)



## bbright (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm really new in gardening. I thought that all the green is good for my backyard.

Recently, I recognized that my grass in the backyard has been invaded by weed, Dallisgrass and Bermuda grass.

At this time, killing the weed is priority to me. I'm trying to pull the weed, but it's too much to get rid of all with that way. I need any other effective solution to remove the weed.

So far, I didn't use herbicide or chemicals because some chemicals may kill not only the weed but also the grass. 
Do anybody know effective solution for seashore paspalum in order to get rid of the weed?
Also, Do you know how to remove Bermudagrass from the seashore paspalum?

I really need your advice and help!!!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds like a @Greendoc question to me!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I have no experience with Seashore Paspalum however if I remember correctly Topramezone (Pylex) could provide a solution to the problem.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Seashore paspalum is extremely tolerant to salt. I have heard of golf courses killing weeds with table salt but use at your own risk and diligence.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If Bermuda is growing, that means the Seashore Paspalum does not belong in the area. Seashore needs to be growing on sand and irrigated with salt water. If that is not the growing conditions, other weeds soon take it over. You might try putting salt on undesirable growth. It is done, however make note that many weeds only are top killed by the salt. I know of golf courses and resorts that have Seashore Paspalum turf. They have their keepers putting salt on weeds. It only top kills. They are committed to walking the grounds every day for the rest of their life. Do you have to have Seashore Paspalum as the turf. This is an example of something that has been sold as a miracle product. I have been working with Seashore Paspalum for 25 years. Not miraculous to me.


----------



## bbright (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you so much for reply.
To Greendoc:
You are familiar with this type of grass. I want to try salin water solution to control the weed. Do you know the proper salt concentration for it ? 
For example: ratio of fresh water and salt

Also, I'd like to ask you to recommend proper herbcide to kill some weeds in the backyard.
Two types of weeds are spreading mostly. One is Dallisgrass, another is the one in the picture. The one in the picture is that its leaf is thinner and flexible than Dallisgrass. Can you regognize the name of the weed? 
Could you please recommend me proper herbicide to kill the weeds without damage to the lawn?

I'm looking forward to your reply.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

You might be out of luck @bbright. Things that kill dallisgrass (and are labeled for home lawns): Revolver, Tribute Total, Pylex, Glyphosate. Revolver doesn't specify whether it is safe or not on Seashore Paspalum, but the Tribute Total & Pylex labels specifically say they should not be used on seashore paspalum. Obviously Glyphosate is non-selective and will kill your lawn as well.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Pylex went through a label change that details usage on Seashore Paspalum. However, weeds in Seashore Paspalum suggest that the grass is being used outside of its environmental niche. If you want to try salt, the way it is done is by sprinkling salt on individual weeds after the turf is wet from dew or irrigation. Make note that salt contaminates the soil if that soil has clay in it. I have had to remediate soil that was salted to control weeds in Seashore Paspalum. That was a very time consuming and expensive process.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd put in a vote for going Bermuda. In which case use weed spray that's Bermuda safe and Paspalum unsafe.


----------



## bbright (Feb 26, 2019)

I found this site to introduce how to care Seashore Paspalum.

http://ufdcimages.uflib.ufl.edu/IR/00/00/17/53/00001/EP15300.pdf

In this link, the safe herbicides to Seashore paspalum are suggested. Do you think this is reliable?

If I use one of them, can you recommend the effective one to kill the weeds? Can I buy that at homedepot or lowes?

Terrible two weeds are in the picture. In order to select proper product, I need to know about the type or name of weed. 
Are these grass type? Can you recognize these ID?


----------



## bbright (Feb 26, 2019)

bbright said:


> I found this site to introduce how to care Seashore Paspalum.
> 
> http://ufdcimages.uflib.ufl.edu/IR/00/00/17/53/00001/EP15300.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If you follow the recommendations in that bulletin, you will not be able to keep the Seashore Paspalum. To be honest, I have not seen Seashore Paspalum successfully kept as a mono stand in a residential lawn without professional attention. Even then, most lawn people are not able to do what needs to be done with the grass. Firstly, HOC on the grass is 1/2 or lower, not 1" as outlined in that bulletin. Secondly, fertilizer for Seashore Paspalum is high in Potassium and Micronutrients. Your normal high Nitrogen "lawn food" is not the best. Related to that, at a low HOC, "lawn food" does not work because the granules that are supposed to be slow release get caught and chopped up by the mower. Also related to HOC, most grassy weeds do not live at the correct maintenance height and mowing frequency needed to keep Seashore Paspalum correctly. It is a green and tee grass. Does not belong in a residential lawn except under highly qualified conditions. I think Turf Type Tall Fescue is what is more typically used in CA.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Greendoc, I guess I would be the exception to your statement. I've successfully maintained a mono stand of Platinum TE Seashore Paspalum for several years now.

I love it and still feel it's one of the most visually appealing turf grasses out there, especially in regards to striping. But.....I can certainly see where it would frustrate the masses.


----------

